# Is this just a weird fetish orrrrrrr



## adbad16 (Apr 5, 2020)

I’ve been married 8 years. I’m 28 and my husband is 33.

I have a cousin who is 15 and large breasted. She lives five hours away. We saw her at a family function a few months ago. My husband had mentioned multiple times he can’t believe how hot she is and that she’s only 15.
At first I thought it was a weird thing and I mean she does look like an adult.
But we have a daughter who is 3 and now I worry how my husband will feel about her friends one day and find it weird.
Are all men secretly attracted to young females and my husband just happens to be telling me?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

A lot of girls that age do look more mature and I think that a lot of men are attracted to them. When my step daughter was that age, she worked after school and weekends at a bowling alley. The attention she got from older men was a disturbing. But she knew it and she handled it well.

People don't really have a lot of control over who they are attracted to. What they do have control over is how they react to the attraction and feelings.

Have you told him that his reaction to her concerns you? In a good relationship, he should be able to tell you something like this and the two of you should be able to discuss it.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

No, not all men are hot for adolescent girls, but some are.

It's not such a big deal to notice an attractive figure, but his reaction sounds inappropriate. You could've said something like "You sure have mentioned it a lot" or "Are you going to ask her for a date?"


----------



## adbad16 (Apr 5, 2020)

I will tell him how I feel. So far it’s just been/ yeah she’s a pretty girl lol. I don’t want to make him feel like he can’t share things but also feel like it’s a little much.....


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

A sign of maturity is knowing when to keep your thoughts to yourself and your mouth shut. He doesn't.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

It's one thing to find a teenager attractive (and personally, as a mid-30's guy, I never do), but it's another to open your mouth and never shut up about it.

It is an odd thing for him to mention it over and over. Have you asked him _why_ he keeps bringing it up? You could be encouraging him to bring it up by agreeing with him that she is attractive. It at least isn't letting him know that you are uncomfortable with the topic.

Or maybe HE finds it odd that he's attracted to her and is looking for some sort of validation that he's not a pervert? For some people, when they are nervous or unsure they bring the same topic up over and over.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

adbad16 said:


> I’ve been married 8 years. I’m 28 and my husband is 33.
> 
> I have a cousin who is 15 and large breasted. She lives five hours away. We saw her at a family function a few months ago. My husband had mentioned multiple times he can’t believe how hot she is and that she’s only 15.
> At first I thought it was a weird thing and I mean she does look like an adult.
> ...


Recognizing the sexual attraction of an individual or even recognizing the future potential of a child is actually quite normal. It doesn't automatically mean a sexual attraction to the specific individual. Many don't express it due to the rather prudish attitudes we have grown up with.

Now with that said, one simply does not address such things to the individual themselves. That's rude. Having those thoughts yourself or sharing with a trusted companion, intimate or otherwise, is alright, as long as that is as far as it goes.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> A sign of maturity is knowing when to keep your thoughts to yourself and your mouth shut. He doesn't.


FTW


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

OP,

They key sentence in your post seems to be "she looks like an adult" and where it's in bad taste to repetitively bring it up to you, mentioning something like "she's grown into quite an attractive young lady", once, wouldn't be horrible. 

Most men would notice briefly, then move on, and not say anything really, but is is a normal reaction to appreciate for the half second glance, not dwelling.

He may not know when to keep his mouth shut, but this incident doesn't make him a child molester as your post as I read it made me think that's what you're thinking.

Only you know if there are more details on this, and if there is any real facts or concerns, or potentially this hurt your feelings, which would be a normal feeling.

His lack of tact and open mouth insert foot stupidity was definitely so if he kept on and on.


----------

